# Part-time accountants in dubai ?



## luckydxb (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys !

Im new here and just setup a company.

Wondering if anyone knows any good part-time accountants in Dubai ? preferably a company and not a shady freelancer.

Thanks.


----------



## luckydxb (Jun 28, 2011)

*Professional Part time Accountants*

Found a great small family run company if anyone is looking !

www (dot) prontoconsultants (dot) com

Thats their website...

My guys name is rahul (0503096039)

Gud luck ! dubai is great !


----------

